# ABC feed HD problem



## greggr (Apr 1, 2007)

Only one HD channel pixelating, a local feed of ABC. Called Dish and they said this was first reported April 24th and their "engineers are working on it", when asked if they had a completion date they put me on hold, returned in a few and said they have no estimated completion. 

I also noticed when I went to check signal strength the software (L4.37) had changed the strength indicators and said it will show a lower value than previous. What's up with that?! How value added is it to make a signal appear reduced in strength to the customer?!


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

How frustrating! My wife and I have been AVID Lost fans since it came out, and have missed the last 2 shows of the new season because of this! And she wants me to adjust something to make it work but it's nothing on this end, it's either from ABC or Dish. Damnation. 

The "new" signal meters are to level the playing field with all the receivers, now everything shows the same amounts, not where the 301 would say like 115 and you could put a 625 in that exact spot and it would say 94, now they would both say 68 or 70 or something. Just add about 30 points or so to what you have and that's about where it was at on the "old" meter...FYI.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

DNSFSS said:


> How frustrating! My wife and I have been AVID Lost fans since it came out, and have missed the last 2 shows of the new season because of this! And she wants me to adjust something to make it work but it's nothing on this end, it's either from ABC or Dish. Damnation.


Don't know how important this is for you both, but I record it on one of my 508's as a backup to my 722 HD recording. Even if you were to get a 622/722, you can record the SD feed on the second tuner if you're not recording anything else. Of course, I've been really frustrated because I start watching in HD 16:9 and end up in SD 4:3.:nono2:


----------

